# Pharmaqo ?



## Drew1975 (Mar 23, 2020)

Anyone used this stuff ...

i asked for sis labs but got sent this stuff Pharmaqo test e 300..

some say it's sis rebranded but i don't by that ..for a start it looks like clear water and not the yellowish color of sis labs test ..

so no way it's sis rebranded or it would be the same color ..and don't say really as i been using sis labs for 2 years and not one 
vial has been white in color and like piss water...

there not ever stocked under sis labs on any web sites ...plus the last time i had test this color was test e by Triumph labs 
and some test prop from some other lab that i cant remember now ..both was shit ..the prop had fck all test in it and the 
Triumph shit stung like a bitch and made your leg twice the size for three days after..could not walk on that shit ..

i would of told the guy i'm not happy with this shit you sent as i siad SIS not some new shit Pharmaqo..

anyway i never siad owt because i seen this lab test on it witch i think is bull shit as they would of sent it for testing to

http://anaboliclab.com/ ...


look at this lol ...


----------



## REHH (Mar 24, 2020)

Never heard of it


----------



## Drew1975 (Mar 25, 2020)

It's a new lab mate...some say it's one of the SIS guys that's making it ...check this post out it's from Steroids UK reviews..


.. ( I have also  ordered a tren a Pharmaqo Labs from this website this did not have any  tren a inside it.             )




like i say had gear looking the same as this white clear water and all was bunk ..this Pharmaqo looks like it's filled with baby oil lol ...

the Triumph stuff i had was the same color as this Pharmaqo and that was a killer plus bunk...

I'm going to try it next and see if it's got test in at 385mgs a ml ...

i'll know with in 4 days of injecting it ..just hope theres no pip like that Triumph shit


----------



## Drew1975 (Mar 28, 2020)

Injected 1ml of this stuff last night..no pip at all and went in like water but left quad is a bit hard and swollen...nowt to worry about tho as no redness at all

I'll report back at the end of the week and give you my take on it...


----------



## Drew1975 (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm now doing 2 shots of this stuff ..one next week as well ...

ill then have a good indication if it's any good or not ....the left quad is now fine from the injection two days ago


----------



## Drew1975 (Apr 3, 2020)

Post if you want to know if it's any good or not : )


----------



## REHH (Apr 3, 2020)

You gonna get bloodwork to check it?


----------



## Drew1975 (Apr 3, 2020)

REHH said:


> You gonna get bloodwork to check it?




Your right ^^ but been's i have been on gear for the best part of 6 years with no brake : ) ...

i think i can tell you if i think it's got any hormone in it and if i think its dosed right or there abouts ...

So if you would like to know if i think it's bunk or not let me know and ill tell you ...

by the way im about to jab shot number 2 ...1ml again


----------

